# God: Closing Doors vs. Testing You vs. You Not Taking Action: Which one is it?



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Ladies:

Lately I've really been struggling with this in my own life.

We all know that sometimes God closes doors because He's trying to do new things in your life, or because He knows that door is not "fruitful."

Likewise, there are times that we go through valleys, trials and tribulations because God is "testing us," or trying to strengthen us.

And finally, there are times that our "breakthrough" doesn't seem to be happening because God is waiting on us to take action.

I am at a turning point in my life, and I honestly don't know whether God is trying to supernaturally close a door in my life, whether He's testing me, or whether He's waiting on me to take some type of action.

I feel like every way I try to turn, I'm being met with obstacles, but I'm not exactly sure why.

I genuinely don't say this with a complaining spirit, b/c if it's a test, I trust my Heavenly Father. I just really don't know how to discern what it is. I've prayed about it. I know that God will let me know in time. I am going to look for scriptures on this topic, but if you ladies have any, please post here!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 17, 2008)

this could be the starting stages of your story to tell later on.  I know you already do, but just trust that HE will see you through, and things will work out.  But also be open to the opportunities HE brings to you and be open to act on them.  

We all go through it.  What I do at times like this is say "this too will pass" along with praying, reflecting, and asking for guidance.  You will be ok.

eta: sorry I don't have any verses.  But I don't think you need to memorize the verses to know what they mean.


----------



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can say, which is probably cliché but is because its true is to pray and ask him for guidance. If you are in right standing with the Lord he will show you what to do. But never ever rely on your own wisdom, I'm confident that you cannot miss out on God's plan if you are seeking him and obedient to his word. Stay in that word! God bless cocoberry!




 By the way, thanks for your many encouraging threads/posts. You have been such a blessing to me in many ways.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 17, 2008)

Geez Coco!

You stay in my head! I'm going through some personal trials and tribulations and I have to make some big decisions. So when a door gets closed on me, i also say "well, i did all i could do so it must not have been for me!" and then i also think "What if God was trying to see how hard i could work to get through that door?..hmmm"

And i also have a problem of realizing is it the Devil who is putting that obstacle in front of me to slow me down and hinder me or is it GOD who is putting that obstacle in front of me as a test to see if i have good faith...

Which one is it? Cause i got obstacles. And i ask for wisdom and guidance.

Some say that God is not the author of bad things so when bad things happen, you should NOT blame it on God.

Some also say that God doesn't make mistakes. So if you get a roadblock, HE put that roadblock there for a reason.

Which one is it? Who's doing what? Clarification and verses please!!

It's hard to know when to sit still and be patient or to get up and take an extreme action.


----------



## LadyCee (Aug 17, 2008)

i truly know and understand how you feel i am going through this in my life now and i feel so lost and confused and i want to move on and forget the past ladies its so hard to do though the thoughts always seem to get to me and in my head i really need Gods helo cuz its taking a toll on me i will keep prayn and have u all in my prayers if u know of ways or strategies that have helped u ladies forget sumthn let me know


----------



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

Mz. Brown, I'll get back you on this! I'm gonna call it a night but I do want to share a couple of stories that may help. We are never to rely on the experiences of others though as answers for our situations, but one thing I know which is generally true is that where God leads, he provides. We may not be equipped at first, but if its his will and we act out on faith then he will provide in accordance to his faithfulness and plan. Ok get back to later though, nite nite!










UOTE=MizzBrown;5347495]Geez Coco!

You stay in my head! I'm going through some personal trials and tribulations and I have to make some big decisions. So when a door gets closed on me, i also say "well, i did all i could do so it must not have been for me!" and then i also think "What if God was trying to see how hard i could work to get through that door?..hmmm"

And i also have a problem of realizing is it the Devil who is putting that obstacle in front of me to slow me down and hinder me or is it GOD who is putting that obstacle in front of me as a test to see if i have good faith...

Which one is it? Cause i got obstacles. And i ask for wisdom and guidance.

Some say that God is not the author of bad things so when bad things happen, you should NOT blame it on God.

Some also say that God doesn't make mistakes. So if you get a roadblock, HE put that roadblock there for a reason.

Which one is it? Who's doing what? Clarification and verses please!!

It's hard to know when to sit still and be patient or to get up and take an extreme action.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 17, 2008)

When you can easily slip back into the past and when you are paralyzed at the moment to move forward into the future.

Stand Still in the Presence of the Lord! God will direct your path and order your foot steps! Stay covered in his word!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 17, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> Lately I've really been struggling with this in my own life.
> 
> ...


 
I am there with you.  because I don't know what is going on I am so conflicted and confused in the spirit(which I know is not of God, because God does not want to confuse us).  I am not sure if I need to be still and let God have his way, or be proactive and move under the faith that God has something for me on the other side of this mess.  I will pray for you,  please pray for me too.  It is frustrating to be on a walk with God, only to find yourself feeling lost and not sure of what is going on.  I have been told by several people that God knows what he is doing, but that doesn't mean that I will always know what God is doing.  Although I believe it, I have such a tough time wrapping my brain around the idea of me just not knowing something. 

Obstacles!! let's not even get on that subject.  Every way that I can turn, has some  obstacle, but I am finding that the obstacle is due to my own choices and decisions.  Nothing is an outside obstacle, it all goes back to me.  That scares me.  I just have to keep my faith in God, and know that he knows the true desires of my heart(not just the superficial desires, but the spiritual desires).  And because he knows that, he will make a way because he knows that it is my desire to be in his will.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

Janice said:


> All I can say, which is probably cliché but is because its true is to pray and ask him for guidance. If you are in right standing with the Lord he will show you what to do. But never ever rely on your own wisdom, I'm confident that you cannot miss out on God's plan if you are seeking him and obedient to his word. Stay in that word! God bless cocoberry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aaw thanks! Even when I'm at my lowest, if I can help or encourage another person, I want to


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Geez Coco!
> 
> You stay in my head! I'm going through some personal trials and tribulations and I have to make some big decisions. *So when a door gets closed on me, i also say "well, i did all i could do so it must not have been for me!" and then i also think "What if God was trying to see how hard i could work to get through that door?..hmmm"*
> 
> ...


 
I am feeling exactly the same way


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

LadyCee said:


> i truly know and understand how you feel i am going through this in my life now and i feel so lost and confused and i want to move on and forget the past ladies its so hard to do though the thoughts always seem to get to me and in my head i really need Gods helo cuz its taking a toll on me i will keep prayn and have u all in my prayers if u know of ways or strategies that have helped u ladies forget sumthn let me know


 
The best way to forget the past is to realize that God is not counting your past mistakes/sins against you and He will use all of it for your good


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I am there with you. because I don't know what is going on I am so conflicted and confused in the spirit(which I know is not of God, because God does not want to confuse us). I am not sure if I need to be still and let God have his way, or be proactive and move under the faith that God has something for me on the other side of this mess. I will pray for you, please pray for me too. It is frustrating to be on a walk with God, only to find yourself feeling lost and not sure of what is going on. I have been told by several people that God knows what he is doing, but that doesn't mean that I will always know what God is doing. Although I believe it, I have such a tough time wrapping my brain around the idea of me just not knowing something.
> 
> Obstacles!! let's not even get on that subject. Every way that I can turn, has some obstacle, but I am finding that the obstacle is due to my own choices and decisions. Nothing is an outside obstacle, it all goes back to me. That scares me. I just have to keep my faith in God, and know that he knows the true desires of my heart(not just the superficial desires, but the spiritual desires). And because he knows that, he will make a way because he knows that it is my desire to be in his will.


 
I will pray for you and I agree with everything you said!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 20, 2008)

Dear cocoberry10:

You already know that we really can't predict GOD's reason at times. Just like you can't control when the Holy Spirit hits you. 

I think it's important not to get stuck in the reasoning behind a trial but to go forth. I pray to GOD and if I don't hear back, I just keep on moving. Keep on moving don't stop no keep on moving.

We have an eternity to find out why.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 20, 2008)

So...if you find that it's a obstacle...what do you do to get past it?


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 20, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> So...if you find that it's a obstacle...what do you do to get past it?


 
Hi Beyond:

Could you clarify your question a little bit? Maybe give an example....


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 22, 2008)

If you don't hear anything from GOD about an obstacle you are facing, you can let the obstacle hold you down or

Find a better way or remove the road block and keep on moving. ​


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2008)

reading this thread was comforting!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 22, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> Hi Beyond:
> 
> Could you clarify your question a little bit? Maybe give an example....


 


Well...if you feel something is blocking your way. But your not hearing from God (Praying, reading the bible etc. is not the answer cuz you are already doing this as a way for looking for guidance)

How do you handle that? You already don't know if the door is closed, or your being tested...and if your supposed to take action how do you know your not messing up? 

Right now there is no direct...direction

I had a example but is wasn't going to get to my point. B/c sometimes ppl get stuck not knowing what to do trying to figure out what to do. So then...how do you get past that?


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 22, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> If you don't hear anything from GOD about an obstacle you are facing, you can let the obstacle hold you down or
> 
> 
> Find a better way or remove the road block and keep on moving. ​


 

That is my point




How?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 22, 2008)

I can say this I in my personal life I am in the Valley!

I want to go back to the past so bad  B/c it is too familiar

I am afraid of the future b/c of my past

I pressin and pray!


I am literally Standing Still and whenever, I get flare ups I talk and get on my knees and just tell the Father in heaven. I write to him, I tell God how I am really feeling. After a while I feel better then It comes back. I do the same thing day in and out. I am deeper in my prayer life now and not only that I am spending so much time with the Lord! 

I know at some point in time. God will no longer allow me to move back too the past  or familar /former things of old! God is doing a new thing! This is how and why I stay encouraged!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok Beyond and Highly, I'll see if I can come up with a good brief example. I was writing one the other night and it was too long........Me an my testimonies.....


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, I hope this helps. I was writing it before I went to bed the other night and it was too long so I am going to try to get to the point. 

An all women's gym opened up. I loved going there. The classes were wonderful. Then over a period of time, the "culture" became established and most of the women just came to socialize and gossip. Then women started coming up to me talking and throwing my schedule off. 

I didn't know what to do so I prayed about it. 

Nothing.........

So I didn't know what to do. This gym had the best classes in the city. 

I did some research and found another gym with an all women's area. I asked for a guest pass for a couple of weeks and checked out the "culture". The members came in, minded their own business, did their workout, and left. Rarely did they even carry on a conversation. 

I really liked this gym. I am serious when it comes to my workouts. The only negative thing was that I had to drive to another city to get to the gym. 

So, I was unhappy, stuck with an obstacle and I found a better way, removed the road block out of the way, and kept on moving.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 23, 2008)

For me, if I am going through a test, trial, tribulation, or obstacle, I try to keep on moving. I don't think it's good to get stuck in the "why" if GOD does not reveal it to you. It could be 2 years later when HE reveals it to you while you are driving in your car and if you didn't keep moving, you could have been stuck (unproductive) for 2 years.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh one more thing.........I noticed that GOD has a certain rhythm. And if I'm not on beat for some reason--go to fast or slow; I miss what HE is trying to do at that moment. Stay on beat.........


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 23, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> Ok, I hope this helps. I was writing it before I went to bed the other night and it was too long so I am going to try to get to the point.
> 
> An all women's gym opened up. I loved going there. The classes were wonderful. Then over a period of time,* the "culture" became established and most of the women just came to socialize and gossip. Then women started coming up to me talking and throwing my schedule off. *
> 
> ...


 
Excellent Post on this same area of Valleys or being stuck! Gurl do you know you just opened up my eyes! Mines is not the gym however, I love when God uses us to teach each other! B/c this has really opened up my eyes. Why B/c God has answered my prayers even in the Dry Valley!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 24, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> Oh one more thing.........I noticed that GOD has a certain rhythm. And if I'm not on beat for some reason--go to fast or slow; I miss what HE is trying to do at that moment. Stay on beat.........


  Now I just need to find that beat and stay on it



metamorfhosis said:


> For me, if I am going through a test, trial, tribulation, or obstacle, I try to keep on moving. I don't think it's good to get stuck in the "why" if GOD does not reveal it to you. It could be 2 years later when HE reveals it to you while you are driving in your car and if you didn't keep moving, you could have been stuck (unproductive) for 2 years.


 
Ok....I understand...actually a lot of things make so much more sense. And now everything I'm dealing with doesn't seem so bad now...I thought I was being left with little instruction instead of realizing that I just need to move and if I'm wrong I can backtrack.



metamorfhosis said:


> Ok, I hope this helps. I was writing it before I went to bed the other night and it was too long so I am going to try to get to the point.
> 
> An all women's gym opened up. I loved going there. The classes were wonderful. Then over a period of time, the "culture" became established and most of the women just came to socialize and gossip. Then women started coming up to me talking and throwing my schedule off.
> 
> ...


 

THANK YOU SO MUCH. Honestly this is thread and everyone in it I needed to have this discussion in my life. Thank you Meta for everything you've said I really needed to know this.  Actually I don't even know the words to express my thanks for REAL!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 24, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Excellent Post on this same area of Valleys or being stuck! Gurl do you know you just opened up my eyes! Mines is not the gym however,* I love when God uses us to teach each other! B/c this has really opened up my eyes. Why B/c God has answered my prayers even in the Dry Valley!*





Yeah. So technially I don't know about anyone else but he did tell me what to do just using Meta to do it...I guess I just wasn't listening to him....I once had a teacher tell me I think too much and that can block me from hearing him (I went to a Christian school)


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 24, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Now I just need to find that beat and stay on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are on point! We'll just give the glory to GOD!!


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 24, 2008)

I really appreciate this discussion


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 13, 2014)

Bump bump!!


----------

